# My Massey Ferguson 35



## Anonymous (Nov 1, 2009)

Found this Massey 2 years ago on a vacant farm, obtained the telephone number from a neighboring farm for the owner, after many unanswered calls the frequency of same lessoned to almost nil on my part,

A couple of weeks ago found a sister Massey 35 located several miles ( 20 ) from the first, another vacant farm. 

On contacting a neighbor found out these were both owned by the same person who had only passed away 1 month before. And that the son came in on weekends, so I ventured out a couple of times only to find no one there. So the last time, left a note on the tractor with my number and received a call this morning from the son.

The deal was short and sweet, agreed over the telephone I would purchase the first Massey for $500.00, I would have gone twice that amount. 

The Massey 35 has a 3 cylinder Perkins diesel engine with a 2 speed PTO, 3 point hitch, and a front end loader somewhere on the property. 

For those tractor fanatics and collectors who would note the headlights are mounted on top of the bonnet which is not the factory location, these have been relocated for the front end loader.

My garage is giving way to this new project, when this has been fully restored it should look better than when it rolled off the assembly line.

The Massey has sat where she is now for the last 18 years. The rear tires are weather checked but holding air, luckily the gauges have been protected by the shade of the surrounding trees and look almost as good as new.

The Live PTO will drive any factory made attachment or one I care to make for myself, the possibility's are endless. A snow blower, rototiller, wood splitter, cement mixer or even a sawmill.

Best Regards
Gill


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 1, 2009)

Great find Gill. Dad has owned 3 or 4 masseys over the years. Still have 2 of them. Good tractors.
Randy


----------



## butcher (Nov 1, 2009)

labor of love :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 16, 2010)

Not very often that I get stumped on a problem that I'm not able to figure out, but this one has me.

I have started dissembling the Massey 35 for sand lasting and paint, but for the life of me can not figure how to remove this pair of hood latches shown in the pictures below.

Held the shaft with a vice grip turning the handle counter clockwise with out any give, looked inside the hollow shaft for a hidden screw and found none. tapped on the shaft with a dead blow hammer - no give.

The washer on the underside is just that, not a coiled retainer or snap ring.

Once the blasting is finished and lightly sanded the old girl is getting a primer sealer coat of zinc chromate then a top coat of polyurethane Massey Red and Grey with a clear coat from Endura. Paint cost more than I paid for the tractor.

Any suggestions on removing the hood latches, appreciated.

Best Regards
Gill


----------



## qst42know (Jul 17, 2010)

Is there a threaded fastener or stake marks up inside the tubular latch in the second photo?

Is that a single layer of sheet metal or two?


----------



## hemicuda (Jul 17, 2010)

Gill, I would think that there would be threads on the handle side ( inside thread and female.....) would there be any possibility that it could be left hand threaded? 
And can you get any penetrating oil or better yet,Diesel up under there, to help ease removal?

Just my 2 cents,hope it helps!
Good luck with your new found treasure!

Keith.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, I googled the fastener and its called a DZUS, the washer is a one time use and has to be cut away to remove the fastener.

The washer is peaked when new and unused, this arrangement of peaking the washer makes the center hole large enough to fit over the shaft. Once the washer is in place it is then crushed pushing the peak down making the washer flat and the center hole smaller at the same time forcing the washer into a pre cut groove in the shaft holding it firmly in place.

Now that I understand how the washer works I can make replacements to reinstall the DZUS fastener.

best regards
Gill


----------



## butcher (Jul 17, 2010)

learn something new everyday 8)


----------

